# Story about mall cops gaining weight



## Dopeydcare (Sep 24, 2016)

I remember this story from a long time ago, decently long, basically two new mall cops are active and healthy and they always make fun of some older fat ones that hang out on Segways all day, and then they start gaining weight and it goes along like that. The main characters are a guy and a girl and they both gain weight. Thanks for your help!


----------



## agouderia (Sep 24, 2016)

From what I remember, there are various versions of this story floating around in the way back corners of the internet.

One of them is to be found here in the old story archives:

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/Weight_Room/stories/badge.html


----------



## Dopeydcare (Sep 25, 2016)

No I'm sorry, that's not the one. The one I'm looking for is long and at the beginning, there are a male and female mall cops and they're both fit and active, and then they slowly start to gain weight.


----------



## buchor (Sep 26, 2016)

I think the story you're looking for is this one :

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=113422


----------



## Dopeydcare (Sep 26, 2016)

Yup! That's the one. Thanks!


----------

